# Planeta Terra BBC/Discovery HD (Documentário)



## Vince (1 Jun 2008 às 11:17)

Ontem tive a oportunidade de ver em alta definição (blue ray) num LCD de 42" alguns episódios do «Planet Earth», a premiada  série produzida pelo Discovery/NHK/CBC e BBC e que também passou na SIC.





> A equipa que produziu o multi-premiado “O Mar é Azul” apresenta apresenta agora a série épica que celebra o planeta de uma forma nunca antes vista.Com recurso à alta definição e a um orçamento sem precedentes a série O Planeta Terra é o projecto mais caro e mais ambicioso alguma vez criado pela BBC – foram investidos 16 milhões de Euros numa produção que se estendeu por mais de cinco anos, com utilização de 40 câmaras durante mais de dois mil dias de filmagens e em mais de duzentos locais diferentes.
> 
> A série foi lançada em DVD num pack que inclui 11 episódios e uma mini série de três episódios que olha para o futuro do planeta e para os perigos que ameaçam a vida dos animais, de alguns lugares e do ser humano.



Em alta definição é um outro documentário, formato 16/9 e som 5.1. Simplesmente espantoso, mágico e comovente. Recomendo, e aviso, ninguém após ver estas imagens fica indiferente ao mundo maravilhoso e simultaneamente frágil e ameçado em que vivemos. Eu vi a versão inglesa mas também há em português, mas atenção que em Português só existe a versão DVD e não inclui a narração de David Attenborough, o ideal era ter as duas. 


Os episódios:

*01 From Pole To Pole*

*02 Mountains*

*03 Fresh Water*

*04 CAVES*

*07 Great Plains*

*08 Jungles*

*09 Shallow Seas*

*11 Ocean Deep*

*THE FUTURE 3 Living Together*


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2008 às 12:29)

Simplesmente MUITO BOM!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2008 às 13:35)

Tanta Beleza Junta... Excelentes Documentários!

Percebe-se o porquê do Prémio


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2008 às 16:41)

Vince disse:


> YouTube - Planet Earth



Que video BRUTAL!
Já perdi a conta às vezes que os meus olhos derão a volta de 360º naquela cascata, que vi o sol quase beijar a terra e volta a voar, que saltei com a rã naquele pular mágico...
Enfim.. Momentos grandiosos de um planeta em que vivemos, e nem nos apercebemos que existe.

*Vince*, todos aqueles episódios são de fácil acesso? Onde os podemos encontrar na sua integra? Fiquei com água na boca ao ver alguns excertos.

E já agora, alguém sabe quem é o autor da música de fundo do video: Planet Earth?


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2008 às 18:14)

AnDré disse:


> E já agora, alguém sabe quem é o autor da música de fundo do video: Planet Earth?



Respondendo a mim próprio 

A música chama-se *Hoppipolla* e é de *Sigur Ros*

Estou viciado nela.


----------



## Fil (1 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

Deu na SIC? Passou-me completamente ao lado 

O video do trailer é espectacular, então em HD...


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jun 2008 às 15:45)

Também já vi em HD e está um show. Melhor documentário de sempre.

Agora vou ver a serie da BBC "Galapagos" também em HD


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jun 2008 às 19:11)

Já agora, eu comprei a versão normal, alguém me sabe dizer onde se vende a versão HD e qual o preço?


----------



## abrantes (31 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Eles retiraram os links,..


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jul 2009 às 01:54)

boas

Aqui fica este link sobre os documentários da BBC desta vez em HD.




Existe mais episódios, e mais documentários.

Abraços


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2009 às 14:11)

Eu sei que uma imagem vale mais de mil palavras, mas o documentário não existe em português ou com legendas?


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2009 às 23:06)

Pedro disse:


> Eu sei que uma imagem vale mais de mil palavras, mas o documentário não existe em português ou com legendas?



Existe, hoje já há, vai a uma loja e compras o DVD ou o BlueRay.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

Por acaso já vi alguns episódios em DIVx (vá-se lá saber onde arranjei isso com legendas também em português...)

O melhor dos que vi foi sem dúvida o das montanhas...fantástico! UAU! Desculpem mas tenho que dizer - fantástico! UAU!
Principalmente a visão das montanhas da orla do norte do Paquistão e Afeganistão e do Tajikistão são únicas - parecem irreais aquelas montanhas do Pamir (penso que é assim que se chamam)
Eles captaram com câmaras especiais de alta resolução e o resultado foi brilhante. Não conhecia aquele troço que penso ser ainda na periferia da cordilheira dos Himalaias, mas fiquei com uma vontade de as ver ao vivo...é uma pena serem tão isoladas e os acessos extremamente difíceis, mas talvez por isso se mantenham selvagens, inóspitas e tão belas.

Recomendo vivamente esta séries a quem gosta de ver o nosso planeta pela vertente estética


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 21:37)

Vince disse:


> Existe, hoje já há, vai a uma loja e compras o DVD ou o BlueRay.



TEm mesmo de se comprar o DVD?

É que como sabes, ainda não tenho rendimento próprio, e convencer os meus pais, mais vale ficar sem ver....


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2009 às 22:38)

Pedro disse:


> TEm mesmo de se comprar o DVD?



Obviamente que cada um faz o que quer - dentro das limitações\possibilidades que tem no momento. E se puderes comprar os DVD`s\ BlueRay melhor, pois a qualidade é fantástica; para quem tem LCD\Plasma FullHD recomendo vivamente o BlueRay se tiver leitor compatível ou então um bom leitor de DVD com "upscaling".
Para quem tiver um televisor normal um DVD chega perfeitamente.
E para aqueles que "se colam" ao PC há outra opção que é o download das versões de "_teste_" disponíveis um pouco por toda a Internet - o Google poderá ajudar

Senão, ver no youtube um pouco do que os episódios contém também ajuda um pouco...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obviamente que cada um faz o que quer - dentro das limitações\possibilidades que tem no momento. E se puderes comprar os DVD`s\ BlueRay melhor, pois a qualidade é fantástica; para quem tem LCD\Plasma FullHD recomendo vivamente o BlueRay se tiver leitor compatível ou então um bom leitor de DVD com "upscaling".
> Para quem tiver um televisor normal um DVD chega perfeitamente.
> E para aqueles que "se colam" ao PC há outra opção que é o download das versões de "_teste_" disponíveis um pouco por toda a Internet - o Google poderá ajudar
> 
> Senão, ver no youtube um pouco do que os episódios contém também ajuda um pouco...



OK.
Estou a ver que a melhor opção é comprar o DVD...

Podem-me dizer quanto custa, onde se pode comprar(na região de Viseu) e se tem legendas?

OBRIGADO: MUITO OBRIGADO.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2009 às 01:47)

Por favor não coloquem no fórum links para download de filmes pois como sabem a publicitação dos mesmos é crime.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:24)

Vince disse:


> Por favor não coloquem no fórum links para download de filmes pois como sabem a publicitação dos mesmos é crime.



Tá certo.
Lá isso é verdade...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2009 às 10:55)

Vince disse:


> Por favor não coloquem no fórum links para download de filmes pois como sabem a publicitação dos mesmos é crime.



Apenas fiz menção a versões de "teste" para download que existem por essa internet fora; como é óbvio "para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta", e fico-me por aqui.

Para o *Pedro* de Viseu - tenta uma loja de electrodomésticos de uma grande superfície comercial ou então num dos centros comerciais da tua zona; por lá poderás encontrar o que procuras - mas não é um dado certo...


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2009 às 11:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Apenas fiz menção a versões de "teste" para download que existem por essa internet fora; como é óbvio "para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta", e fico-me por aqui.



A mensagem não era para si mas para outras que foram apagadas


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jul 2009 às 11:44)

Vince disse:


> A mensagem não era para si mas para outras que foram apagadas



Sorry


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 09:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Apenas fiz menção a versões de "teste" para download que existem por essa internet fora; como é óbvio "para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta", e fico-me por aqui.
> 
> Para o *Pedro* de Viseu - tenta uma loja de electrodomésticos de uma grande superfície comercial ou então num dos centros comerciais da tua zona; por lá poderás encontrar o que procuras - mas não é um dado certo...



Tá certo...

Mas também deve ser necontravel num centro de aluguer (legal) de vídeos1
Nãosei, digo eu...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2009 às 09:06)

Pedro disse:


> Tá certo...
> 
> Mas também deve ser necontravel num centro de aluguer (legal) de vídeos1
> Nãosei, digo eu...



Não custa procurar, mas acho difícil esse tipo de DVD numa loja de aluguer - ,mas nada como tentar.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 19:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não custa procurar, mas acho difícil esse tipo de DVD numa loja de aluguer - ,mas nada como tentar.



Como se cham mesmo o Filme(Documentário)?


----------



## Maulixo (2 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

*Planeta Terra blu ray BBC da Lusomundo*

Olá

Alguém sabe me dizer se o Planeta Terra blu ray BBC da Lusomundo é região livre ou travado região "B" ??????????

Obrigado


----------

